# RugerPC Carbine



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Vance's called on Tues evening to say my special order was in.. 
Took it out today and ran almost 50 rounds through it. Can not say there was any issue. 
First impressions are
Rifle is surprisingly heavy. Being a carbine and molded plastic just wasnt expecting the weight. Have wooden stock rifles that weigh less.
Trigger... they say crisp. ehhh ok, but takes ton of pressure to pull.
Wish they could have done more cosmetic work on the Mag Well.. Huge mag well, and then you have a dinky magazine to put in. purely cosmetic. but..
At hundred feet, smacked the target consistently. 150.. well your safe.
Rifle did not seem loud. Recoil was minimal.
Going to try putting spacers on the butt stock I think. Tad to short for me.. (guess you gun nerds call LOP)


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Yes, it takes Glock mags.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

yea right.. you have to take the existing mag well and replace it with one provided so you can use Glock mags. You also can buy a mag well for Ruger american mags. Presently SR9 mags are set up. Pmag also makes mags for it. After 17 shots I am ready for break. I dont at this time see need for 33 mag. You can not interchange different manufacture mags. You have change out the mag well for each manufacture.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Were you shooting with the factory iron sights at the distances you listed? I'm curious about the new offering of the pistol caliber rifle.
Please,Keep us updated on your testing.
Thanks for the report.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Fishingisfun said:


> Were you shooting with the factory iron sights at the distances you listed? I'm curious about the new offering of the pistol caliber rifle.
> Please,Keep us updated on your testing.
> Thanks for the report.


Yes. 100 feet it was hitting the metal plate 9/10 times. Cant say anything about grouping as its a metal plate with most of the paint shot off...More then welcomed to drive over...


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Ha as I was reading this before I saw that you’re going to buy spacers I was wondering how shooting a carbine would go for you. You’re a pretty tall dude. Hopefully it works out for ya


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

MIGHTY said:


> Ha as I was reading this before I saw that you’re going to buy spacers I was wondering how shooting a carbine would go for you. You’re a pretty tall dude. Hopefully it works out for ya


comes with spacers...


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Accuracy at 50 yards was that bad? I can hit 10 inch plates at 50 with my daily concealed carry pistol 7/10.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Huntinbull said:


> Accuracy at 50 yards was that bad? I can hit 10 inch plates at 50 with my daily concealed carry pistol 7/10.


r accuracy of the rifle is not determinable by my shooting.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Put all three spacers on the butt and the rifle is whole more comfortable shooting. Put almost 50 rounds through it this afternoon. Was able to hit the target at 150' (give or take) with consistency. The trigger is not heavy like I originally thought. Rapid fire was easier then I thought as well. There is some type of block installed to absorb recoil. Which it does. I feel like I have a machine though when I fire it off. hard to explain. If you ever watched Forged In Fire, they have these hammer machines.. Sounds and feels like that. Its a blast to shoot. optics would certainly take this to the next level...


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

What was the out the door price? I’ve read the reviews on the gun and there good but I’m still leaning toward an AR style 9mm that I can customize a little more. Some can be had at the $500 price point. What made you choose the Ruger


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I liked the way rifle looked. I also liked Ammo... 9mm very inexpensive to shoot. For me to shoot in my backyard, I feel 9mm is better choice then .223. I liked that the action was based on rugers 10/22. Proven. Reliable. I liked the threaded barrel, I liked rail system. The magazines are not as interchangeable as your led to believe though. You choose your Magazine maker and you more or less have to stick with it. I also thought the Take down was pretty cool. It will fit nicely in a boat locker. Pretty sure down the road, like the ruger 10/22, there will be many different mods you will be able to do with it. I was not really enthralled with the rifle when I got it, but, it has grown on me... Just few reasons I guess..


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Dovans said:


> I liked the way rifle looked. I also liked Ammo... 9mm very inexpensive to shoot. For me to shoot in my backyard, I feel 9mm is better choice then .223. I liked that the action was based on rugers 10/22. Proven. Reliable. I liked the threaded barrel, I liked rail system. The magazines are not as interchangeable as your led to believe though. You choose your Magazine maker and you more or less have to stick with it. I also thought the Take down was pretty cool. It will fit nicely in a boat locker. Pretty sure down the road, like the ruger 10/22, there will be many different mods you will be able to do with it. I was not really enthralled with the rifle when I got it, but, it has grown on me... Just few reasons I guess..


For some reason Rugers tend to be short stocked. The 10/22, 44 Carbine, #3 and Mini 14 & 30
are built for Smerfs. The 77 series & #1s are for normal humans. Some company makes a quasi
recoil pad spacer that adds about 1" and requires not fitting. So far I have not been able to get
one. All the big outfits have them listed on Back Order. I need one for #3 in 375Win. I'm not 
getting it for recoil only added length.


----------

